# What can I do to help my dog with his clicking joints?



## jaspercockerspaniel (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a 1 year old cocker spaniel who has already developed clicky joints, and I was wondering if there was anything I could give him to help with it as I don't want it to develop into anything more serious as he gets older. Any ideas on what would be suitable?

Thanks


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

What does your vet say?


----------



## jaspercockerspaniel (Sep 7, 2011)

He's never really been very worried about it, but I am really worried because he's so young.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo had clicking stifles at one point (about 5 - 6 months of age); I took him to the vet and she advised taking him off puppy food as the protein content was a little high and she thought he was growing a little too quickly. I changed him to adult food the next day and the clicking was gone at his check up a month later and his growth had steadied a little.

Following this, the vet persuaded me to feed raw (I had been thinking about it - but she provided the final 'push' that I needed) so I switched onto that at 7 months old. It is the best thing I have ever done for him and I will certainly never feed puppy food again - for various reasons....but mainly that above!!

Could your dog's issues be caused by similar I wonder? Just throwing ideas into the pot!!

ETA: I also took him for hydro for a few weeks so that he was still getting good quality exercise but without any impact on his joints so that I could 'rest' them a little.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

I see you feed a mixture of biscuits and tinned, you might consider including some tinned pilchards for the fishy oils.

Also on the CHD front I recall reading about the use of some Vitamin C in the diet, in the UK at this time of year you can use the water from boiled/crushed Rose Hips, effectively free.

Or buy a heavily processed form of the same from a shop.

This article talks about rosehips and arthritis.


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

Dogless your vet sounds like a gem! We give ours salmon oil every day, and the one who has clicky joints (he is coming up for 8 but has had them for a good few years with no problems at all) I have just started giving Yumove as he had a recent period of lameness. They also enjoy fresh fish occassionally - we have a great fishmonger who will give us loads of stuff for virtually nothing


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

WarFlyball said:


> Dogless your vet sounds like a gem! We give ours salmon oil every day, and the one who has clicky joints (he is coming up for 8 but has had them for a good few years with no problems at all) I have just started giving Yumove as he had a recent period of lameness. They also enjoy fresh fish occassionally - we have a great fishmonger who will give us loads of stuff for virtually nothing


She was really fantastic - treated me as someone intelligent who could discuss the options and supplied me with any evidence where I needed it. She sold F4D, and other good foods too. Never charged for a prescription and did the 'clicky' follow up for just five pounds. Shame I have had to find another one but hopefully the new vet will be good too.


----------



## jaspercockerspaniel (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't feed him dry and tinned anymore as I have moved him onto wainwrights wet trays, so what could I add to this?


----------

